# MPA Placement



## Sub_Guy (20 Jul 2006)

Can someone on here humour me and tell me why we have 13 Mpa's in Greenwood, and 5 in Comox?   I my limited knowledge of Air operations, I find it odd that the is such an imbalance in the fleet of MPA assets.


----------



## George Wallace (20 Jul 2006)

Not all of those are Aurora's, are they?  Some are the Arcturus.   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian_Forces_Air_Command


----------



## Zoomie (20 Jul 2006)

Greenwood has the school - hence the need for more aircraft.


----------



## Inch (20 Jul 2006)

Same reason there's 6 Sea Kings out west and the other 22 are here. The training sqn is on the east coast and the 3rd line maintenance by IMP is done in Halifax.


----------



## Sub_Guy (20 Jul 2006)

Thanks guys, I was wondering if this imbalance leads to the air force rivalry, sort of had a east vs west thing, in a similar fashion to what the navy has.   Because everyone and their dog knows the only real navy is the east coast one, and the tempo out east is much more of an operational one.


----------



## cp140tech (20 Jul 2006)

I can't speak for the aircrew, but the maintenance guys definitely shoot back and forth.  Whenever we're on TD or course with the guys from Comox we put the gears to each other.  Mostly just about the "quality" of maintenance and the way things get done between the two bases.  We have far more techs here than the folks out west do, it's all in good fun.
  We've got 2 of the Arcturus left flying, 119 was retired to be used for training.  At any given time we have a few frames down at IMP getting TLIR(3rd line maintenance), or upgrades performed....  we never have all of the Auroras here that we own on paper.


----------



## Good2Golf (24 Jul 2006)

Sub_Guy said:
			
		

> Thanks guys, I was wondering if this imbalance leads to the air force rivalry, sort of had a east vs west thing, in a similar fashion to what the navy has.   Because everyone and their dog knows the only real navy is the east coast one, and the tempo out east is much more of an operational one.



Sub_guy, much like in the Army, I;m sure there's no difference between the AF in the West and that in the East.................... 

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## Garry (28 Jul 2006)

I respectfully disagree. 

In the Army, the East rules (hence the sucking sounds from the West)

In the Air Force, it's the exact opposite- West rules, East sucks.


----------



## aesop081 (28 Jul 2006)

14 Wing Greenwood has  405 (MP) Sqn, 404 (MP&T) Sqn, MP&EU and 14 SES sharing the same pool of aircraft and as said they are rarely all available.  19 Wing Comox only has one user of the CP-140 and that 407 (MP) Sqn and they have 4 aircraft...not 5.


----------



## Sub_Guy (28 Jul 2006)

Yeah I was just going from the stats posted on the airforce webpage, clearly those are out of date!  Much like MARPAC's a few years ago, when they claimed to have 6 CPF's........


----------



## aesop081 (1 Aug 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Not all of those are Aurora's, are they?  Some are the Arcturus.   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian_Forces_Air_Command



George, we have 18 CP-140 Aurora and 3 CP-140A Arcturus (one of which is now a full-time ground training aid)


----------



## George Wallace (1 Aug 2006)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> George, we have 18 CP-140 Aurora and 3 CP-140A Arcturus (one of which is now a full-time ground training aid)


Didn't you answer that before?  Deja Vu.....or I just went throw the Time Tunnel.     ;D

I definitely remember someone answering that already.   ???


----------



## aesop081 (1 Aug 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Didn't you answer that before?  Deja Vu.....or I just went throw the Time Tunnel.     ;D
> 
> I definitely remember someone answering that already.   ???



Its going to be oene of those days isn't it ?

 :-\


----------

